# Anyone know how to change nat type settings?



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 17, 2015)

My nat type says strict and I can't host or join a game invite. Party chat works.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 18, 2015)

I fixed it. Bridged to a different router and opened ports. You have to set a static ip and change your last number of the xbox's ip to something higher but below 250 



 



 this was helpful http://forums.xbox.com/xbox_support/f/9/p/157383/824540.aspx http://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/networking/nat-error-solution


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 8, 2016)

So turns out this is a bigger problem. No matter what I do my router keeps resetting. My isp tech guy needs to bring out a new router.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 14, 2016)

Finally hooked up. Now I can play multiplayer. They had to get me a new cable modem, gateway or whatever it is and set it up on their end. This was a big pain in the ass.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Feb 2, 2016)

Another update. The ISP guys couldn't fix it. I was still having problems, nat type was moderate, so I had my friend do it. Hes a software developer and explained everything but its all gibberish to me. I'll try to explain it to you. He logged into my router, usually the user name would be something like admin and password is password or something like that. he used google's dns settings 8.8.8.8 and secondary dns 8.8.4.4 enabled port forwarding. forwarded ports are 88 udp, 3074 udp and tcp, 53 udp and tcp, 500udp, 3544udp,4500udp. I believe he checked the xbox support website. So then I went into xbox advaced settings and made everything static by inputting the same info manually. then I set my ip at 192.168.**.what ever yours is and the last number can be between 1 and 249 so you pick a number outside the number of devices in your home. I just set mine to 150. Then I used googles dns settings again, power cycled the xbox and now its open forever. I hope this helps, I know it can be a pain to deal with, I was getting really pissed myself. The days of just putting in a game and playing are over. I'm sure this is not a fix for everyone but if it can help a few then it was worth it.


----------

